# When to determine it a basket cast and just move on?



## bobthewelder (Jun 26, 2010)

I think maybe this 1969 is better of as a parts car, with what little it has going for it. With the original engine gone, the rear is actually a 3.55, the Muncie is still unknown, I was told M-22, I suspect one of the more common M-20-m-21. The frame is solid front to back, the only floor that is week and in need is the passenger rear floor board. The dual scoop hood is nice and solid, no PS, no PB, no AC. I'm told locally that my car is as common as flies and isn't worth the time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Really?!? Common as flys?? Really!!?? Where do you live?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, I wondered the same thing! I haven't seen a a 4 speed '69 on the road in a LOOONG time, and I live in California where nothing rusts!!! Common? Camaros are common. GTO's are not!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if your looking to build and sell it as a restoration then maybe you want a higher optioned car- if you want to build it to drive then it sounds like you have a good base to start with. solid frame and floors a big plus, solid dual scoop hood a plus, ps,pb and ac can all be added for your own driving comfort


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Floor pans are readily available!!!! If you want P/S, P/B, and A/c...put it in. Vintage Air will cost about $1000. It sounds like you are just a little overwhelmed right now. 1) Clean it up. 2) Make a list of what you need 3) check out parts availability. 4) compare your budget and time schedule. 5) relax, it's a hobby. Here is a pic of my 67 project, I hope to start re assembling the car in October. Judging by the pics you posted I'd say your car is very restorable. Also there is nothing wrong with An M-21 or M20 and 3.55 gears are a Goats favorite!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgot the pics......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Really?!? Common as flys?? Really!!?? Where do you live?


Prolly by a guy who wants to "take it off his hands" !!!!!:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a basket case to me..... My original motor, tranny, rearend is gone too. No PS, PB or A/C either.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`69?? Looks more like a `67.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's Eric's new project, Rukee, if that's what you meant.....Bob, follow Eric's advice on this one....he's right. If you want to pass it along, at least it will be sorted out and you'll know exactly where you're at with it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Geeze, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Feeling like an idiot is one thing, but BEING one is another thing entirely! Don't ask me how I know!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Geeze, I feel like an idiot.


It's OK, we still love you dude!!!


----------



## bobthewelder (Jun 26, 2010)

I spent alot of quality time under the GTO last night and all in all it's pretty solid. My kids would be heart broken if I sold it, and I would likely regret it for a long time. I sold a 71 Barracuda and it makes me sick. The grill that I sold with that car is worth twice what I let the entire car go for. I gotta keep it and plug on. Is there anything on any of your gas tanks? I mean like a ink stamping on the underside? Previous owner said he never replaced the tank, but he told me alot of myths about the car. I don't think it was ever an automatic car. Is it really worth it to get the PHS? I would love the build sheet, but it was only original once, and now it's not and will never be again. Did Pontiac VIN stamp their blocks like Mother Mopar, or not?


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

You are making the right choice! I found my mine all original back in 1990! Back then it seemed like there was GTOs all over the place and for a good price! Now 20years later they are few and far between and if do run across one it needs a ton of work and they want a mint for them! But I will admit I was spoiled with mine!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The build sheet is usually under the back seat...if there is a back seat. PHS is cool to have, especially if you want to know what your car was ORDERED with. Jim at PHS is a good guy and knows plenty about the GTO. Personally, I would start by carefully examining every inch of the chassis for rust and damage....go from there. And don't let the kid down ! :cheers Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Bob, like your cuda, you may know what you lost, but if you don't love the car, then it may not be worth it for you to do the car at this time. Comparing financial value of a car and sentiment is a hard thing. There are alot of us on here that had GTOs and Lemans as kids and wanted one again later in life to relive our youth, as I am. If I found a Hemi Charger I would be happy for financial reasons, not emotional. If I found a 67 427 Vette, I would be happy emotionally, as that is my dream car... You know what life will allow you to do both ways. My buddy bought a 63 Chevy II in 84 when I went in the AF, hoping to build it when I came home. I never went home and he got it Pro done and we rode in it this June, BA car. Although, I'm not a Chevy II guy, so the car is worth more to others than I.
It's easier to work on something you dream about the day it's done rather than just finishing a F-in project. I like the thrill of the parts chase and assembling.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

GO FOR IT!!!! the greater the effert the greater the reward.. and theres nothing better than a dad building something with his kids...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Basket case with only a couple bad spots in the floor? Apparently you have much higher standards than I do as to what is too far gone. Actually the 65 was too far gone, but still your 69 sounds about the same as my 70. 

If you dont keep it, bring it to me because I have always lusted after a 69 GTO. All of them I have found have been way out of my price range, or even rustier than the 65.
So what if the original drivetrain is gone, its still a GTO and hell no they arent common as flies. Sure maybe it wont be original, big freakin deal you can stuff any engine you want in there without worry that you are screwing up something rare. Sounds like the guy is low balling you to get you to sell it to him cheap.

I would be happy to have had a little more car to work with, just missing the engine and trans, man I could get that thing drivable in less than a month!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Feeling like an idiot is one thing, but BEING one is another thing entirely! Don't ask me how I know!!!


lol
what's that saying?? Something like..It's better to keep your mouth shut and look the fool then to open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> :agree:cheers


:agree a good reason to build a "slightly modified" engine for it!!!:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No doubt. I've had my foot all the way in many times. You'd think I'd learn, but.....
To get back on topic, it's amazing what the different levels of definition for basket case are. Right now, there is a clean, original '65 Lemans hardtop on craiglist (San Mateo CA) that is listed as a "parts car" for $1000. It looks like a driver to me. No rust, no dents, 100% complete. Parts car???? Then I see some of the "basket cases" or "donor cars" that YOU guys bring back to life, and I'm blown away. Out here in CA, we used to junk them if the window channels were rusty and they leaked water!!! Now, if it's got a vin plate and a cowl left, and can still cast a shadow, it's fair game!!


----------

